# Competitor for Team-bhp.com



## TechGuru (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys, 

         I came accross a New Automobiles Website called Indiagarage.com. The best part of this sites none of the post goes in the moderation as what we on Team-bhp.com. We cannot add any URLs and moderators are also rude on Team-bhp.com. Team-bhp was recommeneded by one of my friend. I like Indiagarage.com a lot. You can also join with me on Indiagarage. My User Id on IndiaGarage Rockzer.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 28, 2011)

There are many evils on Team-BHP apart from those you mentioned. I came across  Indiagarage earlier, it is good.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 28, 2011)

I am on CarWale Forum.

BTW
Thanks For this New Site.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 29, 2011)

I stopped visitin team bhp coz of the cocky members and moderators. Will join the site u mentioned. Thx man.


----------



## TechGuru (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys, 

            Please give me your username So I can add you in friend list on Indiagarage.com . 

TechGuru


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont understand the Team BHP policy IMO .


----------



## TechGuru (Aug 2, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I dont understand the Team BHP policy IMO .



Well, nobody can understand team-bhp policy @ all. I was a silent reader on Team-bhp then i register myself on it, but when i came to know abt the moderation of post, you cannot send PM to any members thats pretty irritating.


----------



## dreatica (Aug 2, 2011)

TechGuru said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please give me your username So I can add you in friend list on Indiagarage.com .
> 
> TechGuru



I registered there with referral as your ID.  You can add me, my Id is same "dreatica".


----------



## TechGuru (Aug 5, 2011)

Dreatica I ll send you a friend request on IndiaGarage.


----------



## TechGuru (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyother other members who joined IndiaGarage do let me know ill add you as a friend. Hope to see some more new members and automobile freak on IndiaGarage.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2011)

After reading this thread I went ahead and registered in x-bhp thinking its team BHP.

The funny part is I realised it while typing this post. I was going to go- x-bhp isnt bad, the member have answered all my queries in a nice way etc etc  I am laughing at myself. But well atleast I revived my bike


----------



## PraKs (Sep 22, 2011)

xBHP is mostly for bikes. 

Team BHP is for both though mostly cars.


----------



## alokmitra (Feb 20, 2012)

Dear all,

There is another website which I came accross, post my Registration was denied by Team BHP

The Car Community - The #1 Automotive Social Network. All makes/models welcome

The no of users are less as compared to Team Bhp, and Registration is not subject to Moderators approval.

Even I have registered my self in this Community. The site is very convenient to use and is user-friendly like Facebook.


----------



## TechGuru (May 12, 2012)

Wow...good quite a few people joined on IndiaGarage.


----------

